# TV aerial advice



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Picking up our new Leisuredrive conversion this weekend (57 plate T5, pop top roof) & would appreciate some advice re televison installations in VW campers.

TV-wise it looks like Avtex is the way to go, but how do Nextbase units compare (much cheaper)? A *very* cheap alternative would be a USB Freeview tuner in our laptop (£10ish on Fleabay). Anybody got any experience of these? Any other recommendations?

Aerial-wise it looks like an external one is going to be essential, but which one would you recommend? I'd prefer a suction cup attachment, as it will be for occasional use only. Does anybody use one of these? http://www.amazon.co.uk/120-852-OVERLANDER-WIDEBAND-MOBILE-AERIAL/dp/B000NVR7ZM An alternative would be the glazier's clamp set-up illustrated in the top tips section of this site (ingenius I thought!) : http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-31740.html

Any advice would be greatly appreciated,
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I know of two manufacturers that do suction or magnetic mounts for their roof mounted aerials... Maxview and Glomex. Also consider a pole system such as status 610, 620 or even better 630.

However, all been said, you'll always encounter the odd problem with recpetion via an aerial, no matter how good it is... a failing of the UK's terrestrial system. Much better to go satellite if you can. You can get tripod based bits that pack away into a bag for storage, they are quite popular with people like yourselves who have a smaller van.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

for ocasional use, get a magic circle, horibly long ebay link works from a couple of aa batteries.

my dad uses one with his avtex and it works a treat, our van came with a status omni directional one fixed to the roof with a booster inside. this works very well with our avtex telly too!


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

As for TV, you have the camper specific option starting at £400-600, or go for a supermarket freeview which does all the same things (pc/dvd etc) for £140 - these lcd's only actually use 12v power hence they have the power adapter. Run through a can inverter to fire up and you have saved enough for a great sat dish!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The Nextbase units are good and are currently dropping in price. We have tested all of their units and I still have prototypes of their 7", 8", 8.5" and 11" TVs.
Their technical director, Graham Lambert makes a point of testing every unit throughout Europe and the UK before they go to market.
Many other brands on the UK market are never tested outside China, which is why some of them fail to respond to weak or strong signals.
Gerry


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks very much for all your replies - much appreciated.

Budget dictates that I try the laptop route first, mated to an Avtex STH1000 aerial which will be mounted on the van using suction cups. This is by far the cheapest way to a decent 15.4" screen which will also play DVD's. Also means I can use WIFI on sites where it's available. If the reception disappoints I'll try mounting the aerial on a pole using the glazier's clamp method!

When funds allow, I'll probably upgrade to a Nextbase, Meos or secondhand Avtex & consider a dish.

I'll let you know how I get on!
Mark


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> I know of two manufacturers that do suction or magnetic mounts for their roof mounted aerials... Maxview and Glomex. Also consider a pole system such as status 610, 620 or even better 630.
> 
> However, all been said, you'll always encounter the odd problem with recpetion via an aerial, no matter how good it is... a failing of the UK's terrestrial system. Much better to go satellite if you can. You can get tripod based bits that pack away into a bag for storage, they are quite popular with people like yourselves who have a smaller van.


Where would you mount a dish with a pop top?


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1110...&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=95

strongly recomend this , used it for 3 years on out T5 and am using it as I type in our motorhome, along with our £80 Freeveiw tv from Argos.


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1110...&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=95

strongly recomend this , used it for 3 years on out T5 and am using it as I type in our motorhome, along with our £80 Freeveiw tv from Argos.


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1110...&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=95

strongly recomend this , used it for 3 years on out T5 and am using it as I type in our motorhome, along with our £80 Freeveiw tv from Argos.


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

Is it me or is there and echo in here    

Sorry


----------

